# First Bow Kill !!



## sharksurfer66 (Sep 17, 2005)

Got this guy in Del Rio. First bow kill (crossbow) and he's going on the wall!!


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## Gulfcoast13 (Mar 10, 2010)

Sweet! Nicely done. Now you will be hooked on bow hunting. Nothing better than watching that arrow smack em'.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Fine buck, love the mass, congrats


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

sweet!!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Excellent Job! Congrats on your first and FINALLY a man Smiling over his Trophy in the Pic! Very nice Buck!


----------

